# Where to buy fasteners for pin nailer.



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I've decided to take a chance on the Harbor Freight pin nailer from Central Pneumatic. The gun itself gets decent reviews but their fasteners are not well rated. I am wondering where I can find a better qualtiy fastener for this gun.


----------



## mveach (Jul 1, 2010)

Lowes


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Porter Cable? Depot.

Let me know how it works with better pins----I have a new one to--the HF pins are to soft--

I haven't tried another brand yet.--Mike--


----------

